# Nomadio Sensor Software Update - v2.1



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sensor 2.1 has been released and is available for download through Nomadio Digital RC Desktop. Just click on Preferences and choose Udate URL. change it to http://nomadio.net/software/beta. 

The new version of RC Desktop will load and you will need to update both your Sensor and your car transceiver after installing this on your PC. 

It includes: 
Digital RC Desktop Build 2966 
Sensor Firmware Build 2963 
Car Transceiver Firmware Build 2963 

Release Notes 
*Nomadio Digital RC Desktop Release Notes - Version 2.1-Beta5 (Build 2966) * 


WARNING: PRE-RELEASE SOFTWARE 
This software is a pre-release to allow testers to try Nomadio's bleeding edge technology before it is ready for commercial release. While we want your feedback, it is *not* ready for you to use in real races, or in cars which you would be terribly upset to see crash. You have been warned. 

*What's New in Nomadio Digital RC Desktop, Version 2.1-Beta5:* 

Welcome to Nomadio Digital RC Desktop, Version 2.1-Beta5! This is an test release of the new N-Max radio software for the Sensor. Much of the software for controlling the radio has been rewritten in order to resist interference from other 2.4 GHz devices, reduce noise in digital servos, and generally improve RF performance and reliability in almost all 
situations. 

One of the most visible changes is in the signal strength bar on the left side of the drive screen. It has now been split into two sides: the left side (above the car icon) shows how well the Transceiver is reporting that it can "hear" the transmitter. The right side (above the transmitter icon) shows how well the the Sensor can hear the Transceiver. 

*Important Note:* One of the major changes in the 2.1 software is that the Transmitter continues to attempt to drive the car even if nothing has been heard back from the transceiver. This has two effects: first you can often keep driving in situations that would have previously caused a loss of link, but also that the Sensor no longer knows if it has been disconnected from the Transceiver. The Signal Lost event will only play when changing models or rebinding. * * 

*Happy driving from the Nomadio Team! * 

**Previous Release: What was new in Nomadio Digital RC Desktop, Version 
2.0.2:* * 

**Sensor Firmware:* * 

* *Transmitter Battery Alert type and Level are now under Controller Setup, not in the model setup * 
* *Transceiver: Turn on LED at boot * 
* *ABS->Trigger, ABS->Depth, Autostart->Level, Autostart->Trigger can not be set to 0. * 
* *Backlight Enhancements: * 
o *Add Backlight auto-off * 
o *Rename Controller Setup->Backlight to Backlight Level * 
o *Add Controller Setup->Backlight Timeout (0-100, 0==disabled) * 
o *Any event turns backlight on, turns off after Backlight Timeout seconds * 
* *Minor changes to radio message timing enhance link reliability and reduce CPU load * 
* *Fix Tank Mode, Autostart, and ABS. * 
* *Use correct output power on all hardware versions * 
* *Tach fixes: * 
o *Speed Alert level now interpreted properly * 
o *Speed calculation overflows * 

**RC Desktop* * 

* *Bugs Fixed: * 
o *User is no longer allowed to delete last model in the file * 
o *When closing a file, RC Desktop always asks if you want to save a file that has been modified * 
o *Preferences -> Update URL warns the user immediately if the URL given cannot be reached * 
o *File -> New, closes up the tree on the right, putting it back in its default state. * 
* *Updated manual: new V2 receiver information. *


----------

